
A new LibreOffice strategic marketing plan - theophrastus
https://nextcloud.documentfoundation.org/s/4pLtn9xn76BkxFK#pdfviewer
======
theophrastus
"LWN recently covered the effort within the LibreOffice project to find ways
to support the companies doing the bulk of the development work. The project
has now posted a revised marketing plan [PDF][2] with a number of changes,
including the removal of the "personal edition" name. Regarding LibreOffice
Online: "Following our normal development process, the Ecosystem will release
their own versions in their own timing, allowing some features to reach their
Enterprise versions before they are subsequently shipped in TDF builds (this
allows the Ecosystem to positively differentiate by contributing new features
& functionality)".

[1] [https://lwn.net/Articles/826217/](https://lwn.net/Articles/826217/)

[2]
[https://nextcloud.documentfoundation.org/s/4pLtn9xn76BkxFK#p...](https://nextcloud.documentfoundation.org/s/4pLtn9xn76BkxFK#pdfviewer)

